
Why venture capital doesn’t build the things we need - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/06/17/1003318/why-venture-capital-doesnt-build-the-things-we-really-need/
======
Nasrudith
Another MIT article which shows either stupidity or dishonesty when
complaining about not doing things completely outside of its domain. I have to
ask if they live in reality given how they bring up COVID and slow tasks like
vaccine and cure development. At best they essentially would make essentially
advanced research equipment for the actual biological specialists.

The complaint about unemployment is especially funny both because of the
luddite fallacy and ignoring outsourcings, impact but because they get even
more complaints about the accessible jobs that they do create with things like
ridesharing and delivery services. And those low rates are subsidizing the
wages no less!

The title is essentially clickbait - the question doesn't get answered in
favor of slipping in as many irrelevant cheap shots and snide insinuations as
possible.

If we are going to have an honest discussion about limitations of venture
capital funding it would help to focus on problems that investment can
actually help with on a time scale in the first place. As opposed to shaming
Silicon Valley for not being literal magical wizards.

